# red dirt



## Ridiculous (Feb 25, 2010)

I can't find red clay or any other type of clay 100% natural clay to save my life. So I notice the guys putting down a foundation for the house going up next to me were using a red red soil. Would it be ok to just mix my Mineralized topsoil with this type of dirt since it has a lot of clay in it?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't see why the red dirt wouldn't be fine as long as there aren't any fertilizers in it. If you have a michael's nearby I've heard of a few people finding the clay there. You can also get some from thecryptkeeper(torpedobarb). He used to sell mts kits, that's where I got my clay.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Crazyness, red clay usually has a lot of iron in it, which is very desirable in a substrate. Ridiculous, I don't see why not, the clay is probably fine, especially if it is pure. Make sure the soil is actually clay, because there are other things that can make a soil red.


----------

